# Currant Creek Campground



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone been to the campground lately? I went up and was dissapointed. No one is mataining it. And the first thing they want to do is charge you to go in the campground. There's cut down trees all over your campsite on the picknick table and everything and then they get mad at the people burning it in their campfire. Supposedly someone had bought all the wood and is supposed to haul it out but they are waiting til it is no longer green wood. Which is really irritating why can't it sit on the company's lot that bought the wood. And the picknick tables that dont have wood on them are all falling apart. There was also big holes in the road that they had just put a cone by. And the brush is overtaking everything. I don't plan on ever going back to the campground. But at least the fishing is still good.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That why you dont pay that kind of money when you got all of that FREE LAND AORUND THERE. .I will never stay in there. It not my kind of camping eather. I love to stay where I can ride by atvs out from camp,shoot my guns,bows.play my COUNTRY MUSIC LOUD and be as loud as I want at night why Im having a good time.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been to currant creek many times but i must say that I have NEVER been in that campground. I just cant see paying a fee to drive through it. There is tons of great places to camp all around the lake, like dkhntrdstn said, theres much more fun to be had outside of that campground. 

With the muzzleloader starting up within the next week, that is where I will be spending the majority of my time.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

skating miner said:


> Has anyone been to the campground lately? I went up and was dissapointed. No one is mataining it. And the first thing they want to do is charge you to go in the campground. There's cut down trees all over your campsite on the picknick table and everything and then they get mad at the people burning it in their campfire. Supposedly someone had bought all the wood and is supposed to haul it out but they are waiting til it is no longer green wood. Which is really irritating why can't it sit on the company's lot that bought the wood. And the picknick tables that dont have wood on them are all falling apart. There was also big holes in the road that they had just put a cone by. And the brush is overtaking everything. I don't plan on ever going back to the campground. But at least the fishing is still good.


Did the camp host threaten you with a 300 dollar fine? We went in july and the camp host came around and kept threatening a 300 dollar fine for pretty much everything. For instance I put my tent on the ashpalt in front of the truck in are camping stall and he came and said thats a 300 dollar fine and it needed to be moved. I also was suprised by all the dry pine branches that where within a sparks distance from the fire ring.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

dont ya just love camp hosts like that?
They sure know how to ruin a weekend sometimes.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

true that! our group will never camp there again. We only tried there since we can camp for the price of a day pass and we wanted to be close to the boat ramp.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In past years, that has been my familys favorite campground.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've only camped there once. We nicked named the camp hosts, "The camp host Nazi's". They were horrible.


----------

